# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  عبدالحليم حافظ

## حسان القضاة

*اجمل صدفه

*


*احضان الحبايب

*


*اسبقني يا قلبي

*


*استعراض الطلبه

*


*اسمر يا اسمراني

*


*الاصيل

*


*التوبه

*


*الفرح

*


*اللي انشغلت

*


*الهوى هوايا

*


*انا خايف اقول

*


*اهواك

*


*اول مره تحب

*


*اي دمعه حزن لا

*


*باحلم بيك

*


*باحلم بيوم

*


*بامر الحب

*


*بتلوموني ليه

*


*بلاش عتاب

*


*بيع قلبك

*


*بيني وبينك ايه

*


*توبه

*


*جانا الهوى

*


*جبار

*


*حاجه غريبه

*


*حاول تفتكرني

*


*حبك نار

*


*حكاية شعب

*


*حلو وكداب

*


*خليك معايا

*


*دعاء

*


*ربما

*


*رسالة من تحت الماء

*


*زي الهوا

*


*سمراء

*


*سواح

*


*طاير يا حمام

*


*ظلموه

*


*على حسب وداد

*


*على قد الشوق

*


*فات الربيع

*


*فاتت جنبنا

*


*فدائى

*


*في يوم

*


*قارئه الفنجان

*


*قاضي البلاج

*


*قرنفل

*


*قوللي حاجه

*


*قولوا له

*


*كامل الاوصاف

*


*كفايه نورك علي

*


*لا تكذبي

*


*لست ادري

*


*لست قلبي

*


*لو كنت يوم

*


*لو كنت يوم على قلبي تهون

*


*ما تصدقنيش

*


*ماشي الطريق

*


*مركب العشاق

*


*من غير ليه

*


*موعود

*


*مين انا

*


*نبتدي منين الحكايه

*


*نداء الماضي

*


*وحياه قلبي

*


*يا خلي القلب

*


*يا قلبي خبي

*


*يا مغرمين

*


*يا مواعدني بكره

*


*يا ناكر المعروف

*


*يا هلي

*

----------

